# USB Device Auto Play



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Welcome! 

Get a cigarette lighter USB charger to charge your device, the USB port in console is for USB music interface and is functioning as it should. This way your phone can be charged and not mess with stereo. 

This also would not happen if you used a USB flash drive for music as it would always be connected. Your stereo would remain on the last source used even when you start your car. The problem with having your phone plugged in to that USB port is every time you start your car it forces the phone to USB storage mode, which acts just like when you plug in a new device it switches sources to USB.


----------



## 44625 (Apr 2, 2014)

Ah I see. Makes total sense. Thank you for the quick responce


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey no problem, stick around I'm sure there is more you can learn about your new cruze.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I usually just press source 5 times in my case when I plug in if I don't plug in before MyLink intro screen is finished. I have a CD in so it may differ from the rest of you guys. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

The Cruze stereos default to USB for source no matter which source was selected the last time it was on? I'm surprised you don't have to select the USB for the stereo to play it. In my car, you can plug anything into the USB port, but the audio system won't play it unless you select it as the source. It will access the device and index the contents, but it won't play it by default.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

For my 13 If I don't plug in before I turn the car on and plug in before mylink finishes into screen it ignores my phone completely even if I have Pandora in the background. If I open the app it shoots to that app and bluetooth when I source button away from it.


----------



## HarryMTorres (Mar 31, 2014)

spacedout said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Get a cigarette lighter USB charger to charge your device, the USB port in console is for USB music interface and is functioning as it should. This way your phone can be charged and not mess with stereo.
> 
> This also would not happen if you used a USB flash drive for music as it would always be connected. Your stereo would remain on the last source used even when you start your car. The problem with having your phone plugged in to that USB port is every time you start your car it forces the phone to USB storage mode, which acts just like when you plug in a new device it switches sources to USB.


This is what I do...as soon as I noticed the radio do that, plus it disabling bluetooth audio, I got my cig lighter charger out...


----------



## A Defiant Goose (Oct 12, 2016)

Sorry to necro bump a two year old thread, but does anyone else have problems where your USB music device (phone in my case) doesn't automatically move to the next song? Every time one song ends I have to press the next button on the dash. Can't figure it out for the life of me. Tried choosing "play all songs" and that didn't work. Would rather not have to resort to the aux cable


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

When you say "phone", is it treating it like a iPod, or is it treating it like a USB thumbdrive? Depending on where you are when you tell it to play, it may only play the songs in that folder and stop.


----------



## A Defiant Goose (Oct 12, 2016)

I'm using an HTC Phone which I just use as an MP3 since I have a different phone I actively use. I think that's a good start, I have a feeling it may be the way the phone stores the songs as it's a Windows Phone as opposed to another common mobile OS.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

A Defiant Goose said:


> I'm using an HTC Phone which I just use as an MP3 since I have a different phone I actively use. I think that's a good start, I have a feeling it may be the way the phone stores the songs as it's a Windows Phone as opposed to another common mobile OS.



My Windows phone Microsoft Lumia 640 would advance USB and BT. What software version of MyLink do you have if you have MyLink?


----------



## joeemison (Jul 9, 2017)

*One solution (for iPhones)*

I've created a song called "AAA Silence" that fixes this problem at least for iPhones (by being 79 minutes of silence that should always be the first song alphabetically on your phone), and I put it on the iTunes Store and on CD Baby. You can get a link to buy it and read more about it at aaasilence dot com.


----------

